# DAMBUSTERS 2



## 3rd Herd (13 Aug 2007)

Mods feel free to move:
The usual disclaimer:
http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/sunday/2007/08/12/dambusters-2-98487-19613168/
DAMBUSTERS 2
EXCLUSIVE Tornados of famous 617 bomber squadron  blitz rebels in Basra
By Rupert Hamer Defence Corresondent 12/08/2007 
Raf war planes have dramatically stepped up bombing raids over Iraq in a desperate bid to relieve Britain's besieged troops.

Tornado pilots from the famous 617 "Dambusters" Squadron  have dropped "dozens" of laser-guided bombs on insurgent positions.

The massive escalation in air strikes follows the withdrawal of British troops from two out of three bases in Basra.

Now 500 troops left in the south of the city are under siege and get ambushed as soon as they leave their base.

Tornado GR4 bombers are flying almost constantly to keep the rebels at bay and protect Britain's dwindling force levels.

And military chiefs are sending a further two bombers to Iraq amid fears that levels of violence will increase even further.

In November the last remaining British base in the city, Basra Palace, will be handed back to the Iraqi security forces.

After that virtually all the remaining 5,000 soldiers will be based outside the city at Basra Air Station - which is now being attacked up to four times a day.

Tornado pilot Flight Lieutenant Gav Fryer revealed that the number of bombs dropped in the last four weeks has been double those dropped in the previous three years.

"Some missions have been preplanned strikes on weapons caches and others in support of troops who are under attack," he said. "The focus is on the Basra and Baghdad areas."

Writing in an RAF magazine, Flt Lt Fryer told how on one occasion he had flown over Baghdad for eight hours - and was then diverted to Basra to defend troops under fire there. He then had to refuel before continuing to fly over Basra for another two hours.

Home base for 617 Squadron is RAF Lossiemouth in Scotland. In World War II, under the leadership of Guy Gibson, the squadron famously dropped Barnes Wallis's "bouncing bombs" to destroy damns protecting Germany's Ruhr Valley.

Nowadays the pilots fly Tornados instead of Lancasters and are armed with Sidewinder missiles and "bunker buster" bombs.

The increased workload on the pilots and crews comes as the scale of violence against British troops in Basra reaches its highest level yet. Four British soldiers were killed last week, among them 20-year-old Warrior armoured vehicle driver Pte Craig Barber of the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Welsh.

Last night an RAF spokesman said: "The RAF is contributing to the Iraq coalition forces' operations in Iraq - either in reaction to insurgent forces or in support of the operations mounted to counter violence and terrorism."

He insisted that civilian casualties are being kept to a minimum. "Our aircraft use the latest technology to minimise unnecessary damage and greatly reduce civilian risk," he said.

TORNADO GR4

Max Speed: 1,511mph.

Max Altitude: 50,000ft.

Crew: Two.

First British jet to use high-tech Storm Shadow bomb in 2003 in Iraq. Also armed with sidewinder missiles and Paveway "bunker buster" bombs.

AVRO LANCASTER

Max Speed: 287mph.

Max Altitude: 24,500 feet.

Crew: Seven.

Most successful RAF bomber in World War Two and mainstay of British raids. Famously used in attacks featured in The Dambusters movie.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Aug 2007)

I wonder, if for sentimental reasons, they have search lights that converge at the specified altitude, and if their "bunker busters" have to spin before dropping ;D


----------

